# Brickworks Open house!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

http://ebw.evergreen.ca/whats-on/doors-open-2010/

*Saturday, May 29 - Sunday, May 30, 2010
10am - 4pm*

Anyone going?? I am going to try and make it!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

awww I would like to but going to buffalo.. this long weekend would of been better


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

If anyone is going could and attending these events here:



> Food and Gardening
> Saturday 8am-1pm: Join us for our first Farmers' Market of 2010!
> 
> Sunday at 11am, 12pm and 1pm: Stop by and help us build a giant sandwich and learn about growing your own sprouts at home.
> ...


I'd really appreceiate it if I could get video of the sprout and building planters/plant veggies & herbs. hi quality is a bonus but low res to extend the filming time is ok as well.

I have a prior pre-commitment that weekend.


----------

